# Nimisila Ice??



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone have any idea how thick the ice is on Nimisila??

I want to fish the c-4 bay heard some info that there was some ice fishermen out there.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I was just at the boat ramp off Main Street on Wed. There was 2.5 inches out to about 40 yards off shore and it started thining down. I stopped when my spud bar went through on one hit. I will be out there tomorrow and will post more then


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I fished on the Main st side Thurs., bunch of small gills and one nice one just before I had to leave, ice was only safe close to shore, the further I went, the thinner it got.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks for the information guys I think I will wait a lil longer to go out I need 6 inches to feel safe on.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

I stopped by this afternoon. Just offshore at the Main St. ramp I measured 3 3/4". Just offshore at the C-6 ramp measured 4". At both locations the bottom 1 3/4 - 2" was clear ice and the rest was white ice. There was a large area of *open water *starting outside of bay C-5 and curving out and around to the east side of the islands and continuing to curve back around to about halfway across toward ramp C-6. Sorry the phone pics aren't very good.

Three cars were parked on Main St. at the bay between the ramp and Killinger Rd. About a dozen or so were out in C-4/Campground bay. All were in a line fairly close to shore. No one was out toward the middle of the bay. I didn't stop to check the ice there.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for the pics I was just about to ask.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

3" at best at C-5. with snow & slush ice conditions. Nobody ventured more than 50yds from shore.

I'll hit it Monday morning.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Went off Main street today at 3pm. Went due east from the ramp. Drilled 8 holes and ice ranged from 3 inches to 4.5 inches. No pattern to the ice. Holes drilled 15 yards apart looking for walleyes or perch. Marked some good fish in 17 ft of water with my Vexilar using minnows and jigs, but did not hook anything. Caught bluegills shallow. Will be back out there tomorrow about the same time.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

i'm planning on making the first trip of the year tomorrow.anyone have an open shanty seat or wanna meet up to sit on some buckets. i'll bring bait if you bring the auger.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Went by the Haynes Bay (C-5) Sunday afternoon. There were five shanties set up in the back area by the campgound basketball court.
The area along Christman Rd still looked slushy.
The open water that nixmkt posted looked a lot bigger than the pictures let on.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hit Nimmy this morning. at C-5., Fished from 7:00 am -Noon. Caught 52, but kept only a dozen. Nothing to brag about.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

ibj. i didn't make it today. gonna try tomorrow. what was the ice thickness like today? thanks


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

my father inlaw was out sunday at c5. he did really well. got a couple real nice bass. said he got a bunch 7 to 9 in. gills


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

4" at the bay... but I'd not want to venture out too far. There is still alot of open water on Nimmy.


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

Never having fished this lake, what is or where is C-5?

Thanks


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

c-5 is a bay of christman rd. its the main campground area. just drive around and look for shantys. youll find it


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

made it out on tuesday for a few hours. fished c-5. ice was 3-4 in the two spots i tried. i did break ice on my first step from shore. about 30 dink bluegill for the effort. talked to a few guys who did about the same. it was great to get out.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Stopped at the C-6 ramp this afternoon. With the temps that we have had I could hardly believe it.  The area of open water between the ramp and islands has at least doubled since Sat. and also extended south past the bay at the ramp. It's only about 10 yards from the wall now. Much more and you will be able to launch a boat from the ramp. Also stopped at the Main St. ramp. Still only 3" out from there.


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

is there a reason that nimi is so thin or is it just still early i wana hit it i just live off whipple and applegrove if anyone knows the area so its like 5 miles away about when does anyone think it will be nice and thick


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

my father in law was fishin there today did real well got 63 gills. kept 20. said there was 20 shanties out there today and a good 5in of ice.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

grew up on that lake..the open water is the river channel.. if you fish this lake in the fall and know where the weeds are you will find the fish...be patient or be brave......any body seen the ice at the speed lanes out in front of the flag pole by mud?


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

headed to c-5 now. looks like a good day.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Stopped off at Nimi heading back from Mogadore. Chatted with a couple guys out by the campgrounds. Ice is almost 6" in the big cove. About 6-8 shanties out w/ fish on the ice. Hey Pitmann, lost your number, give me a call, i'm going out Saturday but not sure where yet.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm not in any shape to hit the ice due to some surgery last week, but my son, Nathan, will be drilling holes this afternoon. He'll be in a 2-man gray Shappel Shanty... most likely at C-5/Haynes Bay or the parking lot off Christman Rd directly across the Falcon Restaurant.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I may hit that area Sunday before heading to the boat show to man the OGF booth and do my ice fishing seminar. Seminar is at Noon.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

ice was good 5-6" tuesday at c-5. lots of dink gills. i keep hearing about crappie, but haven't found any yet myself. hoping to try areas off main street next time out.


----------

